# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Turqi, drejt Shqiperise sigurimet e emigranteve .

## Shpirt Njeriu

Ne Turqi jetojne dhe punojne 22 mije emigrante shqiptare. Parlamenti turk ka ratifikuar marrveshjen per kalimin e kontributeve te ketyre emigranteve ne Shqiperi, ku mund te kthhen nje dite dhe do te marrin pensionin e pleqerise. Pritet te bejne ratifikimin dhe parlamentet shqiptare

Jo pak, por 22 mije emigrante shqiptare jetojne dhe punojne ne Turqi, ndersa shtetas turq ne Shqiperi jane rreth 500 vete. Shifrat mendohet te jene edhe me te larta, por kaq jane me dokumenta te rregullta. Ministria e Punes dhe Ceshtjeve Sociale ka kerkuar qe kontributet, siguracionet qe paguajne keta punonjes ne shtetin turk te kthehen ne Shqiperi. Pra, nese keta emigrante duan te pleqerohen ne Shqiperi te marrin pensionin e plote. Nderkohe nese duan nje dite qe te kthehen per te punuar ne Shqiperi, te kthehen pa menduar se nuk do t'u njihen vitet e punes ne Turqi. Pasi shtetet kane rene parimisht dakort, Parlamenti turk e ka ratifikuar kete marreveshje. Nderkohe pritet qe te kryhet ratifikimi dhe nga parlamentaret shqiptare. Me pas do te nenshkruhet marrveshja nga te dy shtetet dhe kalimi i siguracioneve nga Banka turke ne Banken e Kursimeve Shqiptare do te jete i mundur. Sipas burimeve te brendshme ne Ministrine e Punes dhe Ceshtjeve Sociale shteti turk nuk e pati te veshtire te bindej per kete gje, pasi dhe vet ky shtet ka nje perqindje te madhe te popullsise ne emigrim. Turqia ka lidhur marrveshje per pagim dhe kalimin e siguracioneve me 18 shtetas ku jane qytetaret e saj. Nderkohe vendi yne po bene perpjekje per te nenshkruar nje marrveshje te tille dhe me Greqine, Italine dhe Gjermanine. Per te realizuar kete jane bere disa takime. Shqiperia ka mbi 22 per qind te popullsise, ose rreth 1 000 000 emigrante. Te pakten mbi 600 000 emigrante jane ne Greqi, mbi 200 000 ne Itali dhe pjesa tjeter ne vende te tjera te BE, SHBA dhe Kanada. Per nje shtet si Shqiperia me 3 milione banore, 1 milione emigrante jane shume. Megjithate shtetet perendimore hezitojne per kalimin e siguracioneve ne Shqiperi, pasi kjo do te thote heqie nga vendi i tyre, te shumave te medha te parave. Ne vendet si Greqi, Itali, Gjermani jo te gjithe emigrantet shqiptare jane te siguruar, megjithate "puna e zeze" atje eshte ne nje nivel me te ulet se ne Shqiperi, ku gjysma e popullsise eshte e pasiguruar. Nderkohe nje pjese e emigranteve shqiptare jane pershtatur me jetesen atje dhe ka pak gjasa qe te kthehen ne Shqiperi qofte ne nje moshe ende me energji per te punuar, qofte kur te plaken, ndersa nje pjese tjeter pervec pages se larte si mban asgje tjeter matane kufirit. 

Megjithese te huaj ne Shqiperi jane me pak se sa shqiptare ne vendet e tjera, te huajt te ne jane shume te favorizuar. Nje i huaj hap lehtesisht nje aktivitet privat ne Shqiperi, ndersa nje emigrant ne Greqi, duhet te kete dhe nje ortak vendas per te hapur nje aktivitet.

----------

